# hot chocolate



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

OK. I am fed up with the packages of hot chocolate. The chocolate sinks to the bottom no matter what brand or cocoa or whatever. Did the cocoa stuff and bought hot choc mix without the milk, etc. Can I use Hershey's syrup in the can, into hot milk and have a decent cup of hot chocolate?? Just bought swiss miss and all the choc. sinks to the bottom. s


----------



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

You can use the canned chocolate syrup. However, if you ask me the best Hot chocolate is made with baking cocoa and sugar, simmered in a pot on the stove. That is by far the best way to get the really good stuff. You can add less sugar, as most mixes will have way more sugar than is needed, because it is sold by weight and sugar is much cheaper than chocolate, so basically you are paying chocolate prices, for mostly sugar. 

So here you go, get pot, add milk, add cocoa, add sugar to taste. use a wire whisk and simmer on low heat until good and hot, then serve and drink. Now if it is especially cold or you will be working outside or carrying it along in a thermos to cut wood or something, then add in some butter. That is the best !!!!, creamy, chocolaty, buttery goodness right there. And your body can easily use the extra calories from the butter to help you stay warm and working. Of course if you add the butter then go plop down in front of the TV, the extra calories in the butter will just go to helping your pants fit a little snugger???


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

THANKS ! and I do have tendency to work outside in nasty weather - makes it more interesting and Ican run my chiminea.


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

The only thing I would add would be just a little dab of vanilla extract (or store a vanilla bean in your sugar).

P.S. I'm going to have to remember that bit of butter Muleman, sounds interesting.


----------



## AHGoodwin (Mar 22, 2014)

you may also want to add a tiny pinch of salt.


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

Could also add a bit of cinnamon. Or a touch of cayenne. Not enough to make it hot, just enough to bring out the chocolate flavor. Those Aztecs had the right idea.....


----------



## tlrnnp67 (Nov 5, 2006)

Creamy Crockpot Hot Cocoa




Ingredients


1.5 cups whipping cream
1 14oz can sweetened condensed milk (Eagle Brand - not evaporated milk)
6 cups milk
1 teaspoon vanilla
2 cups of chocolate chips (milk chocolate, semi-sweet, or even white)
 
Instructions


Stir together the whipping cream, milk, vanilla, and chocolate chips in a crockpot.
Cover and cook on low for 2 hours, stirring occasionally, until mixture is hot and chocolate chips are melted. Stir again before serving. Garnish as desired.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I buy the large containers of carnation hot choc. don't have any trouble whatsoever with mixing. it's getting awful expensive though. I think I paid 16 dollars for that last one. I might try some of the recipes posted and see how they turn out. ~Georgia.


----------



## amwitched (Feb 14, 2004)

I add a couple squares of the Ghirardelli bittersweet chocolate to a cup of hot milk. I don't find the need to add any additional sugar, but may add a small teaspoon of instant coffee if I feel like drinking a Mocha. Just stir the squares in the hot milk until they melt.


----------



## Tyler520 (Aug 12, 2011)

If you enjoy a more natural flavor to chocolate, I'd try making your own with natural cocoa powder, milk sugar and cinnamon. Just saw a recent study that it is actually fairly healthy. 

lots of recipes online.

If that seems like more work than you want, many Latin American markets have "pucks" that you melt in a pot of simmering milk (or water) Ibarra is a popular brand.
Just look for natural ingredients...only way you get the health benefits of the natural cocoa


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

I like using whole milk or half and half to make the hot chocolate. I'd rather it taste really good and drink it less often than the other way around.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

I'm lazy and use a thermal mug with a tight fitting top. Put in one packet of sugar free cocoa mix, add hot water, tighten lid and shake until you get tired and need a sip of hot cocoa. Sometimes I'll add a few mini marshmallows or a squirt of honey. A squirt of chocolate syrup would be good too but I never have that in stock. When I've drank about half of it I do the violent shaking of the mug again.


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

I tried dunkin donuts hot cocoa from the restaurant store, not the k cup they offer, it is not the same, and really liked it, it seemed creamy and thick.

I wanted to re create it at home, and stumbled on Cioccolata Calda or Italian Hot Chocolate.
I googled it and see it uses cornstarch, a thickener, in the recipes. 
I am going to try to make it today.


----------



## hoddedloki (Nov 14, 2014)

If you want a treat, try using Ghirardelli cocoa instead of Hersey's when you make it on the stove. We also use old(6+ month old) chocolate bars that have begun to separate and just add part of the bar to hot milk.

Regards 
Loki


----------



## spicymustard (Jul 15, 2014)

I use the recipe that is on the side of the unsweatened heresey's cocoa powder container that I use for baking. It's a big hit in my family.


----------



## 358156hp (Jan 19, 2015)

Hersheys Hot Cocoa and popcorn are the things that memories are made of.


----------



## TerriLynn (Oct 10, 2009)

You could just get a jug of chocolate milk from the grocery store and heat it up. If you cant drink that much before it'll go bad, freeze it in serving size portions.


----------



## werb2008 (Feb 5, 2015)

I seen 2 good ones on YT that I would like to try and make but haven't gotten around to it yet.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r5Ov5aanA6g[/ame]
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=69P_M-_qFDQ[/ame]


----------



## tessadiane (Jul 13, 2014)

Marilyn said:


> The only thing I would add would be just a little dab of vanilla extract (or store a vanilla bean in your sugar).
> .



I never thought of this!! Great idea!


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

newfieannie said:


> I buy the large containers of carnation hot choc. don't have any trouble whatsoever with mixing. it's getting awful expensive though. I think I paid 16 dollars for that last one. I might try some of the recipes posted and see how they turn out. ~Georgia.


That's what I buy and it mixes fine. It's only around $8 here, unless your container is larger??


----------

